

The Witcher2 now available on Linux - ekianjo
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY5NzY

======
ekianjo
And it's on sale on Steam and available for 4 dollars right now so it's the
right time for Linux users to pick it up. One of the best RPGs in recent
history ! On a side note, Metro 2033 will be available on Linux shortly too
(for now only Last Night was available). Seems like the conversions of older
games are happening on Linux at a faster pace than expected.

